# One uckie job done!



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

My oven is a self cleaner BUT the racks aren't.

A couple days ago, I got out my old plastic topped card table, my steamer, a bunch of rags and a box of SOS pads!

First, I steam a bit, then I scrub, then I steam and then I wipe. They were awful crusty since Roger is a frozen pizza nut. It took me about four hours. I rinsed them out in the bath tub and they look pretty good. 

I really should do them more often!

Tomorrow I tackle the range hood. Roger literally takes it down and I turn it up-side-down on the table and clean the grease off.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Next time, try this:

Take the oven racks and put them in a large black trashbag outside. Then, lay some paper towels soaked in amonia on top of the racks in the bag and close the bag. Let it sit in the sun for a while. Take the racks out of the bag, as far away from your face as possible and hose them off. If need be, using rubber gloves, scrub any stuborn areas with the paper towels. The racks will shine like brand new.

You can also do this with grill racks.

Just be extreamly careful of the fumes. That is why you must do it out side and not open the bag with your face over it.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks for the tip...I have been collecting oven racks from junked stoves I see on the side of the road to use as shelves in our new smokehouse. If I get enough, Id like to put together a campfire grill


----------

